# Ordering moss online



## Samusaran (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi !! I was thinking about ordering some rare type of moss (phoenix moss, _Fissidens fontanus_) online, maybe Ebay. There is only java moss in the stores in my area. What are the risks involved ?? Can the moss carry parasites or bacteria ?? Should I wash it and treat it with some kind of product ??


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes, it can carry stuff like ich in the water, but the main thing that usually comes in with plants is snails; Their eggs are nearly invisible. People do dips in dilutions of stuff like peroxide or bleach or potassium permanganate, or they quarantine it like you would a new fish. Snails can carry some parasites. A combo of dip + QT in a tank w/o fish is safest, but the risk is low compared to ordering fish online.

Otherwise plants are really easy to order online, they usually ship very well and cheaply, compared to fish.

In the US, look at aquabid.com, they have a moss category. Look at pics because this stuff is easy to misidentify and read feedback on sellers. Here's one http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplantsm&1380781503


----------



## Samusaran (Nov 8, 2012)

Know any canadian sellers ?? I'm in canada.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If you look on Aquabid, you'll see a Canadian flag symbol beside the Canadian sellers' offers.


----------



## Samusaran (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you. I'll take a look at aquabid.


----------

